# Love This Site...



## dorisgene

I have been receiving and following Knitting Paradise for a while. I love all the patterns and pictures and the helpfulness of other crafters. My mother taught me to crochet& knit as a youngster; a great way to relax, especially when watching TV. 

I am an Activity Director in a Care Facility. My home is KC,MO. We have two grown boys and two cats. One son is still at home and is attending a police academy, graduates next month. My oldest son is in Chicago and is a photographer/food stylist/graphic artist. I am visiting/assisting him at this time as he had spinal surgery a few weeks ago. I had plenty of time for handwork while waiting at the hospital, but had to take out way too much! We are enjoying each others company now until he is able to go it alone.

Enjoy chatting and sharing. Happy busy hands to all!!!


----------



## jaykayone

welcome to the forum and you have made a lovely blanket , love the colors !


----------



## knitgrams

Love your blanket!!! Pretty colors! Welcome!!


----------



## doner

Love your blanket! What pattern did you use? I crochet.


----------



## Christine Dix

:thumbup: love it !


----------



## jerzeegirl

LOVE THAT BABY BLANKIE. CAN YOU SHARE THE PATTERN? PLEASE?


----------



## dorisgene

These are snow clusters found in Creative Hands #410. Not sure if it's still in print. Couldn't find it on the net, yet. Will share if I find it's okay...


----------



## SallyAnne

Great job, love the colors. Would love the pattern. Thank you. [email protected]


----------



## lori2637

Very nice and the pictures look like a pro took them!


----------



## knitgrams

I would very much like the pattern too :0) if possible. Thanks so much for offering!


----------



## TabathaJoy

Beautiful. Can I get the patter,too? [email protected]


----------



## Sherilee

Love to have the pattern-one of the most beautiful blanklet.

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Your work is lovely - I especially like the blue one and would like to make a scarf out of the pattern. I'll check back to this site to see if you are able to share it...or you can send me a Private Message. Sorry to hear about your son and hope he is recuperating fine....I live in the Chicago area so PM me of you need help finding your way around or if you want to visit some of our local yarn shops.
Thanks for your work in the Care Facility...I think many of us may be taking advantage of your services.


----------



## Jeanie1942

Beautiful...I would like the pattern also.


----------



## kgardenseed

Beautiful colors. Love the blanket. I would love to have the pattern also. What a blessing you are to your son. I know just how much care he requires - I, too had spinal surgery but it's behind me now - thank goodness.
God bless you and a special prayer of protection for your son as he joins the police force.


----------



## Adelle

Beautiful!! Would love to have the pattern, too.
Thank you! [email protected]


----------



## Adelle

Beautiful!! Would love to have the pattern, too.
Thank you! [email protected]


----------



## dorisgene

Thank you for your compliment and prayers. I will send the email when I've reworked and typed it.


----------



## SailorRae

Welcome to the forum......your blanket is really pretty. I hope your son get's better soon : )


----------



## maryanne

Welcome, you do beautiful work, the blanket is outstanding.


----------



## dorisgene

Thanks for the compliment, my mother taught me and I love making something I can call my own!


----------



## Sandykk818

Please add me to the pattern list, it is a great looking blanket. [email protected]

I pray that your son heals quickly.

Sandy


----------



## dorisgene

Doing much better. We return to see the doctor for ex-rays in about 4 weeks and will know more then. Good visiting time. Thanks!


----------



## raelkcol

Very pretty. Love the colors. I pray your son has a speedy recovery. And congrats to your other son on what will be his new career. Welcome to the group.


----------



## dorisgene

Thanks! I do enjoy this site.


----------



## Christine Dix

dorisgene said:


> These are snow clusters found in Creative Hands #410. Not sure if it's still in print. Couldn't find it on the net, yet. Will share if I find it's okay...


 :thumbup: beautiful ! and did your son take the pictures ? very nice, yes professional !


----------



## dorisgene

Yes, he did. Thanks.


----------



## patwollin

I too would love the pattern! I love to make baby blankets! Your's are beautiful!! Excellent job! Please share the pattern if you can! Thanks!


----------



## patwollin

I too would love the pattern for these. I like to make baby blankets and cocoons. My daughters friends are all having babies now so I will be busy making blankets. Your's are beautiful!! I hope that your son is doind well! Please share the pattern if you can. Thanks and best wishes for a speedy recovery to your son!!


----------



## xarriage1952

I too love the pattern for your baby blankets. Please may I be allowed it. I wish you and your son all the best.
Heather


----------



## uneasyjune

I love the blanket if possible I would love the pattern please as I am just learning to crochet that is a pattern I would love to try

[email protected]


----------



## rphbunny

VERY NICE. Would like the pattern, too


----------



## mrssonsew

would love this pattern its beautiful -----Im [email protected]


----------



## xarriage1952

I forgot to add my email address for the baby blanket pattern if I am able to have it. [email protected] Thanks.

Heather from the UK


----------



## HopeTB

I love that pattern... I would love to try it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DianePW

Beautiful blanket. May i have the pattern too?


----------



## kgardenseed

Pat, what yarn do you think is best for making the cocoons?


----------



## vivera1

Put me on the list for the pattern TIA


----------



## acebabe43

I love this blanket.. can you share the patern please? :thumbup:


----------



## acebabe43

Love that blanket... i would like the pattern if you don't mind sharing!
Mu adress is: [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## frajo110

Welcome and thanks for sharing. PLEASE add me to the pattern list. [email protected] Prayers for you son's full recovery and for your son who will soon graduate from police academy. One of my sons is in law enforcement too. 

You're work is lovely and I've not seen this pattern before so thank you for sharing.


----------



## joankathleen

Beautiful work....love the blue. please share the pattern is you can. bless you and your family......


----------



## BlueBird

Great pattern - would love to try it if you can share. Will send my e-mail in a PM if you are able to share.


----------



## uneasyjune

Thanks so much for the pattern I shall go out now and get some yarn and have a go


----------



## uneasyjune

Thanks for the pattern Chris from the uk


----------



## Teeple

Love the 2 baby blankets and hope for speedy recovery for your son and best wishes for you son in law enforcement.


----------



## dorisgene

Thanks for the compliments and the nice sentiments. I do believe in miracles!


----------



## JLEIGH

What a beautiful blanket. I, too, would like the pattern, if possible. Enjoy your time with your son. It will be one that you will both treasure always. My mom took care of me after a car accident and I often reflect on the times we shared! Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## medtrans56

They are very lovely. Would love the pattern(s).


----------



## xarriage1952

Thanks so much for this pattern. I shall buy the yarn, as I live in the UK I think it is about a 4ply that I will need. This blanket will make me learn how to crochet properly, as I am mostly a hand knitter, though I also use a knitting machine, a Bro 950. Would it be easy to convert the crochet pattern to a hand knit, do you think? I admire your son joining the police force and I hope he recovers well, as they do a very dangerous job. 
Bye for now.
Heather


----------



## jstme

Absolutely beautiful. I would love to have the pattern to make this baby blanket. Thanks for you wonderful work.


----------



## jstme

Forgot. My email address is: [email protected]
Thanks again.


----------



## dorisgene

Sorry, don't know how to convert and it would most certainly change the look and texture of your project.

This is a fairly easy pattern and they have tutorials on the net you can check out. If I can be of more help let me know... 

Hopefully someone else can help you. I know the Tunisian stitch is crochet to look like knit.

Not much help, I have knit patterns if you want to PM your email address I can send some...


----------



## rabuckler

I love it and would love the pattern too. Thank you
[email protected]


----------



## wordpaintervs

love that pattern. I'd like to make a queen size bedspread using it. Gorgeous


----------



## dorisgene

I don't see way you couldn't. Choose your texture and color of yarn and get busy! :-D


----------



## Momma Livingston

would love to have this pattern also e-mail: [email protected] I have a niece having twins so I am making 2 complete layettes and many other sweaters and such in graduating sizes. (she is a favorite) and her mother and I are twins so these babies are doublely special. Thanks Your work is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## wordpaintervs

Vickey S

[email protected]

thanks for the pattern


----------



## kgardenseed

I would love the pattern. Will you please send it to:
[email protected]
Thank you so very much.


----------



## kayise

love the blanket as well could i have the pattern as well please if possible
kaysie xx


----------



## Barb R

I too would like the pattern - lovely work.
[email protected]


----------



## xarriage1952

Thank you dorisgene. My email address is [email protected] I am practising the pattern of your lovely baby blanket.


----------



## Jeanie1942

sorry, I clicked the wrong button  could I have the pattern also please? my address is [email protected]


----------



## JILLfromWI

If possible, could you send me the pattern also? I hope your son is recovering well from his spinal surgery. I also had spinal surgery 6 years ago.....I know how hard it is to get back to normal. I hope he has a quick but safe recovery. It is so hard not to lift anything.

Thanks in advance..

JILLfromWI

[email protected]


----------



## negra

:roll: love the pattern.God bless you for helping your son while he recups. Beautiful blanket ,would like to make one if you can share pattern [email protected]


----------



## MNSISSY1

I have to throw in my ooo's and aaaah's too! Beautiful work. I am new to the knitting forum....and would love to make one of everything...but like one other person sed, I doubt I will live long enough to do them all.....BUT! I have a greatgrandchild on the way and have been looking for a pattern for a blanket. Please add me to the list for wanting the pattern please! [email protected]


----------



## Sophie5

Hello,
Just love that blanket, would you also be able to send me the instructions as well? [email protected]
Thank you
Sophie5


----------



## Therese Ware

I don't know if I am too late but could I have the patern also.I think it is beautiful. [email protected]'com. Thanks Therese


----------



## Therese Ware

Sorry it's [email protected] Therese


----------



## Kathy15

OMG - what an awesome blanket and what a great a job. I wish you lived near me so you could be my crochet buddy. If you release the pattern, I would also appreciate your kindness is sharing the pattern. Kathy15


----------



## kgardenseed

I wish we all lived close to each other. Wouldn't that be great? I don't have a "needle buddy" and sure would love to have one. I have met some really nice ladies in Hobby Lobby, but I'm not going to ask them to be my "needle buddy". They may think I'm weird! If only they knew how weird I am..........teehee


----------



## TabathaJoy

Thank you so very much for the pattern. I will definitely be sending you patterns. Thanks, Tabatha


----------



## Bucketknitter

Welcome!! You do beautiful work and in such lovely colors. You will enjoy this forum--lots of help, lots of answers and lots of new ideas to share!

Karen


----------



## xarriage1952

Hello dorisgene, I will have to look at how to send patterns to you as I don't know how to manage it yet. That's what I like about sites like ours, it enables us to exchange patterns and tips etc. I am getting on well with the baby blanket, thanks. I hope your son is getting stronger each day. 

Heather


----------



## dorisgene

Thanks, and my son is getting around okay with caution. He's talking about making breakfast -homemade sausage & biscuits, he is also a chef, I will probably be his sou chef. :wink: 

Peaceful and quiet, glorious Sunday!


----------



## mrssonsew

doris, I want to thank you for emailin me the pattern, but when I went to copy it it disappeared, could you please do it again for me. I was on a laptop comp before but now Im home with the printer thank you


----------



## avj016

Your work is beautiful! Nice to get to meet someone else who is new.


----------



## Loretta Brown

dorisgene said:


> These are snow clusters found in Creative Hands #410. Not sure if it's still in print. Couldn't find it on the net, yet. Will share if I find it's okay...


I would love to have this pattern, too. I have 2 baby showers coming up and this would be a great gift. Thanks


----------



## gerrihayden

Beautiful blanket, would love to have the pattern. [email protected]


----------



## rene

Your baby blanket is beautiful, and I would also like to have the pattern if you don't mind sending it to me.
My e-mail address is [email protected]
and I will be looking for it. I am anxious to start the blanket.
God Bless you & your family. Rene


----------



## adzaa nita

Dorisgene,
Love the baby blanket. Would like the pattern as well.
Thanks, Nita. e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi and welcome from the UK. What a beautiful blanket. Enjoy the forum


----------



## kayise

These e-mails are sent to the wrong person , sorry


----------

